# Repairing a Duck Call



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

My in-laws just arrived for the weekend. My mother-in-law brought out a project request on behalf of my brother-in-law. Thought I'd post up the question before we get ready to head to church tonight.

My brother-in-law received this call as a Christmas gift from his uncle. It is a P.S. Olt 66 Duck Call.

Unfortunately Shooter, his hunting dog, got ahold of it...

I have been asked if I might be able to make a replacement piece for this call. The call is made of Walnut. The other species represented on the insert looks like maple of some sorts.

@SENC - Henry, I'm tagging you because I know that you make and know reelfoot calls and was wondering if you also would have any insight. I don't know who else here make reelfoots.

Thank you for any help or advice any of you can give!

Pics:


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2015)

You should be able to make that fairly easily. Fortunately, it doesn't appear that the toneboard has been damaged, so you'll likely just need to match the hole size (which I'm going to guess is 5/8) for a socket to slide the toneboard and wedge in, then attempt to match the taper of the exhaust... which is also looks like you'll be able to replicate fairly easily since it's somewhat intact.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2015)

Matt - that is a Louisiana style insert, not a reelfoot. I agree with JR's assessment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you, gentlemen! I was thinking exactly what Jonathan posted, but wanted to double check to make sure I wasn't missing anything. I'll measure before I drill, but assuming 5/8" bore, is it 5/8" all the way through to the exit end of the exhaust? (I know nothing about calls, so I thought it best to double check.) I'll let you guys know how it goes!

I am very thankful that there is enough of the damaged piece to get the critical measurements, as well as determine the shape of the piece.

What finish would you guys recommend?



SENC said:


> Matt - that is a Louisiana style insert, not a reelfoot. I agree with JR's assessment.



Shows how much I know! (Just thought it looked something like a reelfoot. But I've also never used a call before either.)


----------



## SENC (Apr 3, 2015)

No Matt, think of it as a mortise and tenon. The piece you have with the reed will bottom out in the sleeve you make. You should be able to look at the piece with the reed and see a ghost or other giveaway to tell you how deep to cut the mortise. The through hole is probably 1/4", tapering wide as you get to the exhaust end. Measure the hole in the piece with the reed to confirm 1/4".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> a ghost or other giveaway to tell you how deep to cut the mortise



Ahh - I see it now! Thank you! The hole size between the two isn't very different - maybe about 1/16" smaller than the hole that holds the reed assembly. I'm hoping to have some time to try and make a replacement piece tomorrow - but whenever I do, I'll report back with either my results or more questions.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2015)

The exhaust is typically tapered... But that Is an old call. You might actually have some luck asking for dimensions on one of the duck call pages on Facebook. It might seem unimportant, but slight changes make huge differences in sound.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Apr 3, 2015)

Agreed with the above posts. Think of it as sleeving the insert. I have maple burl call with a coco toneboard that is sleeved. I can take pics of it if you need to see it done...sounds like you got it though

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

